# Callaway HQ Fitting and TrackMan vs 3 Bays GSA PRO



## road2ruin (Feb 21, 2013)

As part of my birthday presents in January HID got me a driver fitting at Callaway HQ in Chessington. I've never been properly fitted for anything so was interested to see the process!

Arrived there and was promptly shown into the Aladdin's Cave of Callaway goods with walls of shafts, heads and everything inbetween. Was told to warm up with an iron and  so spent 15 minutes hitting the ball on their giant TrackMan screen which I've now decided I want installed in my next home.....just need the EuroMillions to come good!

The clubs that I hit were the X Hot and the Razr Fit Xtreme. Started off with the Razr Fit Extreme with 10.5 deg head and the regular stock shaft however was told that for my club speed a stiff shaft was probably going to be of more use as my spin rates were on the high side. 

The stock stiff shaft (Aldila Trinity) showed much better dispersion and the spin rates lowered by over a 1000. My direction though was drifting right of centre (which is normal for me) so the driver was then set up for a draw setting which immediately tightened things up and I was grouping along the centre line rather than wide right!

I was then given a Prolaunch Blue stiff shaft to try however I struggled with this so was quickly passed over! The final test with the Xtreme was going back to the stock, stiff shaft but trying the 9.5 deg head. Again I struggled with the lower loft and was spraying the ball all over the shot!!

I then moved on to the X Hot which to be honest I didn't like the look off. It has a grey head that's a bit too shiny for my liking. I personally thought it looked a bit cheap! I don't know if it was a combination of this and the fact it was the final club I tried (so a little tired) but it went everywhere!!



















Sadly the one thing I did forget was to take my 3Bays GSA Pro with me as I really wanted to see how it stacked up against the TrackMan!! Instead I've had to do a slightly less scientific study and went down to American Golf and hit a number of balls there with the GSA Pro running!

Here are 4 of the shots that I hit at the fitting centre:







After a quick warm up here are the 5 drives I hit at the range with exactly the same set up...

Club Head Speed	Ball Speed 	Carry Distance
94	133	210
95	136	211
93	131	205
96	136	210
96	138	218

All in all not too far off.....


----------



## CMAC (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice write up, thanks.

Only observation for me is I'm surprised they didnt persevere with a reg shaft based on SS's and then tweaked what reg shaft ie mid/low launch etc and a final tweak with the head settings.

As I say just my inexperienced observation, it could be they only had 1 reg shaft to offer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2013)

Many moons ago, the civil service had a big site in Chessington about a mile down the road and I knew a couple of the Cally guys so would go in there every now and then and play. Fantastic set up as all these places are to be honest. Cally have some nice kit particularly the irons and of course Odyssey putters. My pro uses X forged and I like these. 

Fantastic write up and some good numbers. Interesting to see the GSA is at least in the same ball park stats wise


----------



## aliciasmith (Feb 22, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			As part of my birthday presents in January HID got me a driver fitting at Callaway HQ in Chessington. I've never been properly fitted for anything so was interested to see the process!

Arrived there and was promptly shown into the Aladdin's Cave of Callaway goods with walls of shafts, heads and everything inbetween. Was told to warm up with an iron and  so spent 15 minutes hitting the ball on their giant TrackMan screen which I've now decided I want installed in my next home.....just need the EuroMillions to come good!

The clubs that I hit were the X Hot and the Razr Fit Xtreme. Started off with the Razr Fit Extreme with 10.5 deg head and the regular stock shaft however was told that for my club speed a stiff shaft was probably going to be of more use as my spin rates were on the high side. 

The stock stiff shaft (Aldila Trinity) showed much better dispersion and the spin rates lowered by over a 1000. My direction though was drifting right of centre (which is normal for me) so the driver was then set up for a draw setting which immediately tightened things up and I was grouping along the centre line rather than wide right!

I was then given a Prolaunch Blue stiff shaft to try however I struggled with this so was quickly passed over! The final test with the Xtreme was going back to the stock, stiff shaft but trying the 9.5 deg head. Again I struggled with the lower loft and was spraying the ball all over the shot!!

I then moved on to the X Hot which to be honest I didn't like the look off. It has a grey head that's a bit too shiny for my liking. I personally thought it looked a bit cheap! I don't know if it was a combination of this and the fact it was the final club I tried (so a little tired) but it went everywhere!!



















Sadly the one thing I did forget was to take my 3Bays GSA Pro with me as I really wanted to see how it stacked up against the TrackMan!! Instead I've had to do a slightly less scientific study and went down to American Golf and hit a number of balls there with the GSA Pro running!

Here are 4 of the shots that I hit at the fitting centre:







After a quick warm up here are the 5 drives I hit at the range with exactly the same set up...

Club Head Speed    Ball Speed     Carry Distance
94    133    210
95    136    211
93    131    205
96    136    210
96    138    218

All in all not too far off.....
		
Click to expand...

This is really informative. I have never gone through such details before, so it was interesting to read this information.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting, the 3bays did ok hu...


----------

